# Bamberger Kaiserdom Premium German Lager



## kevnlis (28/11/07)

Picked up a 1L can of this at the local Bottle-O. Cost $13 and came with a free 1L glass stein. The beer was quite good and the stein will definately come in handy! I suggest anyone that has a local Bottle-O buy one of these and throw the beer out if you are not impressed, the stein alone is great value IMHO!

Photos:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/11/07)

kevnlis said:


> Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kevnlis (28/11/07)

Most of the beer goes in me boots... at least thats what they tell me 

The lip has raised nadda so far, it was grown as a bet between friends. The winner gets a $150 donation and so far I have the best growth by far!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/11/07)

kevnlis said:


> Most of the beer goes in me boots... at least thats what they tell me
> 
> The lip has raised nadda so far, it was grown as a bet between friends. The winner gets a $150 donation and so far I have the best growth by far!




Go you good thing


----------



## pmolou (25/3/08)

i actually got this a while ago and loved the beer so much i went back to buy a slab of them (bottles not steins haha) but i noticed after drinking the bottles the 1litre cans taste quite old


----------



## sathid (25/3/08)

I bought one too! Have to say, the beer wasn't exactly top quality IMHO.

In fact, I was so disappointed I gave it to a mate to drink.


----------



## Muggus (25/3/08)

Oh man! I want one! (stein that is)  

We use to have a bottlo up this way that had specials on sixpacks of beer and included a glass all the time. Managed to accumulate quite a number of glasses, (steins as well) but they don't run deals like that much anymore.


----------



## kevnlis (25/3/08)

Muggus said:


> Oh man! I want one! (stein that is)
> 
> We use to have a bottlo up this way that had specials on sixpacks of beer and included a glass all the time. Managed to accumulate quite a number of glasses, (steins as well) but they don't run deals like that much anymore.



I actually saw a few of these just last week in a local 'Liquor King' so I dare say they are still floating around if you look hard.

I have not had it in stubbies, but I imagine if it were fairly fresh it would be quite a nice brew!


----------



## new2brew (3/4/08)

went to uncle dan's today and was devistated I couldnt get one....... they still avaiable?

got the bitburger pot glass instead...what a letdown


----------



## barls (3/4/08)

i managed to pick up two of these through a mate i think it cost me 30 bucks for the two. havent tried it yet. anyone in the inner west looking for one let me know ill get the location of the place off him


----------



## 0M39A (3/4/08)

I got one of these at least a year ago at the bottle o.

like most have said, beer was very average at best, but worth it for the glass and awesome looking can.


----------



## oldbugman (3/4/08)

barls, 

always on the look out for 'free' glassware


----------



## barls (3/4/08)

ill try to get you one tomorrow if you want mate


----------



## oldbugman (3/4/08)

"yes dear, I'm just having 1 more before I come to bed"


----------



## barls (3/4/08)

ill take that as a yes then


----------



## InCider (3/4/08)

And before HB Kevin had VB like the rest of us.... :lol: 






No hard feelings mate - Sexy brew time!


----------



## kevnlis (3/4/08)

InCider said:


> No hard feelings mate - Sexy brew time!



Is OK!!!! I like VERy much!!! Yeah... :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## barls (31/5/08)

if anybody in sydney is still looking for these the cellarbrations in abbottsford has a couple left


----------

